# I'm Walkin' On Sunshine!!!



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I'M WALKIN' ON SUNSHINE!!!









Today it our last day of school!!!








Go bananas..







BA-NA-NAS! Go Bananas!!!









I am sooooooo ready for summer VACATION!

MaeJae









p.s. ... can you tell I am excited?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

now MaeJae, tell us how you REALLY feel!







are you going to be ok with 3 long months to play and camp? if not, there is always summer school!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Off today, 3.5 days next week for finals, then the kids are off, then graduation prep for two days, then graduation Friday night - THEN I'M OFF!!!! Rizfam pretty much said it all for me.







Poor DW has to go two more weeks,


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow - I forget how much school calendars vary from place to place. I've been out for over two weeks now. However, we will start back on July 31st. Still too far away from now to worry about though


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Eric&Lesley said:


> Wow - I forget how much school calendars vary from place to place. I've been out for over two weeks now. However, we will start back on July 31st. Still too far away from now to worry about though


 My sister in Missouri is about the same as you. I'd rather go back after Labor Day though.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> now MaeJae, tell us how you REALLY feel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO THANKS!
I'll do my time...Three months ain't so bad... LOL


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

It's my kids last day today as well. (yesterday was my last day for the summer







) We are soooo excited.









Dh, on the other hand, will still be working all summer (though we do plan on using lots of his vacation days!)










~Anissa


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> I'M WALKIN' ON SUNSHINE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Show off!!!!

(good for you!!!!)


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Have fun, MaeJae! I've heard the three best things about being a teacher are June, July and August! Wish I had the summer off.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

My schools ended yesterday but we itinerants have to follow the ISD calendar so Monday's my last day IF I GET MY LOGGING/BILLING finished. I was going to work at my last job for the summer but the funding fell through so I guess I'll be forced to play this summer, too. I think I can handle it but only time will tell!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

School's out here









Now I get to be my 5 year old's sole entertainment








Gotta find him a hobby for the summer!


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Wow - I forget how much school calendars vary from place to place. I've been out for over two weeks now. However, we will start back on July 31st. Still too far away from now to worry about though


 My sister in Missouri is about the same as you. I'd rather go back after Labor Day though.








[/quote]

After Labor Day would be nice, but we do get 3 two-week breaks throughout the school year - two weeks in the Fall, two at X-mas and two in the Spring. Those long breaks are perfect for camping!


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

RizFam said:


>


....... Lotta click'n there Tami.......


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

nonny said:


> My schools ended yesterday but we itinerants have to* follow the ISD * calendar so Monday's my last day IF I GET MY LOGGING/BILLING finished. I was going to work at my last job for the summer but the funding fell through so I guess I'll be forced to play this summer, too. I think I can handle it but only time will tell!


Here too... Monday full day, and Tuesday 1/2 day(still negotiating Tuesday) for teachers.

Paraprofessionals, students, and other staff were done on Friday.

MaeJae


----------

